# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Bánh Trung thu Thủy Tạ rất ngon chiết khấu lớn 2013

## thuyta

Trung thu sắp đến rồi các bạn hãy thưởng thức bánh Thủy Tạ với hương vị cổ truyền, đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm, bánh rất ngon,luôn tươi mới, hương vị thì rất đặc trưng ,mẫu mã lại rất sang trọng và đẹp.Đảm bảo các bạn mua về ăn hoặc biếu sẽ rất ưng ý đấy ạ .Công ty cổ phần Thủy Tạ xin gửi tới các tới các mẹ ưu đãi lớn đặc biệt năm 2013 như sau:

*Chú ý: Công ty cổ phần Thủy Tạ sẽ có chính sách cộng dồn giá trị đơn hàng cho các bạn .Các bạn không cần phải mua cùng một lúc đơn hàng trị giá như dưới đây mà chỉ cần các bạn để lại thông tin ( Tên, Địa Chỉ, Số ĐT) với những lần mua hàng tiếp theo Thủy Tạ sẽ có ưu đãi chiết khấu khi các bạn có đủ giá trị hàng để chiết khấu nhé!*

_Địa chỉ nhận thông tin:_

ĐT: 043.971.5253
Email: thitruong@thuyta.com.vn;
fnd_pdung@yahoo.com.vn

*Bánh Trung thu loại Hộp đặc biệt* 4, 6, 8 bánh nướng :
- Tỷ lệ chiết khấu (theo giá bán lẻ):
+ Đơn hàng từ 5 triệu :Chiết khấu 10%
+ Đơn hàng từ 10 triệu trở lên : Chiết khấu thỏa thuận
*Bánh Trung thu loại thông thường:*
*-* Tỷ lệ chiết khấu (theo giá bán lẻ)
+ Trị giá mua hàng từ 3 triệu trở lên : Chiết khấu 10% 
Sẽ có tỷ lệ chiết khấu tốt nhất khi có gía trị đơn hàng cộng dồn ở các mức sau:
+ Trị giá mua hàng từ trên 5 triệu cộng dồn đến 10 triệu đồng 
+ Trị giá mua hàng từ trên 10 triệu cộng dồn đến 15 triệu đồng
+ Trị giá mua hàng từ trên 15 triệu cộng dồn đến 30 triệu đồng 
Đối với những đơn hàng trên 30 triệu đồng sẽ có mức chiết khấu tùy thuộc vào trị giá đơn hàng và sự thỏa thuận giữa hai bên

----------


## thuyta

bánh Trung Thu Thủy Tạ được làm từ 100% nguyên liệu từ Việt Nam nhé các bạn

----------

